# Canadian Rapids



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Im thinking about heading over the the canadian rapids tommorow to chase some steel. Any fish in there, anybody been over there recently or have any info they would like to share.
Thanks
Undertow


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe brother Buzz is there right now chasing steelies. If you see a silver Jeep with the licence plate (MI) TROWOOT in the parking area, that would be him. He has a reddish beard going on. I'll give him a call and let you know if he's finding them, but it should be good there now.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Lets Go! Tomarrow afternoon! Just repair that leak! Or you'll freeze to death


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

im such an idiot for leaving my waders back at home....


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I just spoke with brother Buzz. He said that there were mostly alot of dark Kings about, and he only caught a couple of steelies. He said he caught about 15 fish each day he was there, but the steelhead run appeared to be "on delay". It should get better in the next week or two. He is back in GR now.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> I just spoke with brother Buzz. He said that there were mostly alot of dark Kings about, and he only caught a couple of steelies. He said he caught about 15 fish each day he was there, but the steelhead run appeared to be "on delay". It should get better in the next week or two. He is back in GR now.


 
I agree w/ MANY DAAAAARRRRRKKKKKK kings but only seen 1 steelie caught... as for me... My prize was a rock... and a lil swim


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

colder weather and rain the next few days aught to bring em in


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

15 huh....well me and Ak must have been doing something wrong then cause we didn't hook into anything....but then again were not very good fisherman...at least he's not

Well Ak and myself had a great adventure for our first trip over there....close encounters with the car crash kind.....trailblazing through swampy islands....ice skating on slippery rocks....and of course AK falling on his **** with the grace of a figure skater.....All in all we can consider this trip a good scouting trip....we now have some idea of what were up against the next time we head over there.....and I think I need a 9wt spey rod.....

Undertow


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

the steelies are in the rapids but they arent too eager to bite right now. they are residing in the deep holes and up near the dam. the cohos are in though and they seemed pretty hungry for spawn bags when I was there 2 days ago! here is a pic of a little coho from that day....never mind. how do you post a pic on here?


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

any word on what the cohos are hitting in the river proper?


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

think i can get into some fish with just hip waders? I wouldnt expect to get too awfully far but something's better than nothing.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

R u thinking the rapids with those hip waders? No I'd have to say your going to need some bib waders, insulated would be even better. It was tricky and deep just getting out to the main rapids. There's also holes just a few steps from the bank that will put you up to your chest. Also to your question about what the coho's are hitting, Ak sent me a report saying they were hitting slow plugs and he got a coho last night on a spawn bag. Hope that helps
Undertow


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

a bobber and spawn bag will catch cohos all day up near the dam. dont try to go out there with hip waders unless you want to swim back though!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Undertow, I'm sure that you're a fine fisheman, don't sweat it, my brother usually out-fishes me 3:1, he has quite the touch and an unbelievablely keen sense of what holes to fish. He spends alot of time there and doesn't hunt, so he puts in alot of hours on the various rivers.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

pink_in_the_gills said:


> how do you post a pic on here?


 



Follow this link to a great instructional tool for posting photos in Michigan-Sportsman.com. Be sure there is only on http:// in the URL when you put the image in a post.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163653


----------

